# Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch



## Woiferl94 (31. Juli 2012)

*Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

Hallo liebe Community

Ich habe einen Noctua NH-D14 und jeder der diesen Kühler kennt der weiß wie hässlich die Lüfter sind  , aber sie haben richtig viel Leistung 
Nun zu meinen Fragen:  

1) Kann man auf den Kühler auch zwei 140mm Lüfter, da im Originalzustand einmal ein 120mm und einmal ein 140mm Lüfter verbaut ist ?  
                                2) Welche Lüfter eignen sich für einen Kühlkörper am besten ? 
                                3) Habe gehört Lüfter mit hohen statischen Druck - stimmt das ? 
                                4) Dann benötige ich noch zwei 120mm Gehäuselüfter welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ?


Sie sollen wenn möglich schwarz oder schwarz mit blau sein.
Momentan habe ich diese Lüfter im Auge gehabt: 

1) Be Quiet
                                                                  2) Alpenföhn
                                                                  3) Corsair



Budget ist moment egal. Ich freu mich schon auf eure Meinungen und Antworten.




MFG DOMINIK


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

Ja, die Farbe ist gräßlich - aber die Lüfter sind wirklich gut.
Natürlich kannst du an Stelle des 120ers einen 140er nehmen - wenn die Löcher an der selben Stelle sitzen. Wenn du beim Noctua 140er genau hinsiehst, dann wird dir auffallen, dass die Befestigungslöcher für die Klammernubsis an der gleichen Stelle sitzen wie beim 120er, also brauchst du einen 140er mit 120er-Lochabstand. Das zweite Problem ist natürlich, das ein 140er, wenn man ihn mittensymmetrisch am Kühlkörper befestigen möchte, ziemlich weit runter reicht. Kann man gut am Mittellüfter sehen. Das würde zumindest bei mir dazu führen, dass ich da kein RAM stecken könnte - auch wenn es Lowprofile und ohne Kühler wäre. Klar kann man den Kühler vielleicht höher setzen, aber dann pustet die meiste Luft vorbei. dann kann man auch gleich den 120er lassen. Den 140mm-Mittellüfter zu ersetzen ist da problemfreier - aber der Ersatz braucht natürlich auch den 120er Lochabstand.


----------



## FreezerX (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

Für den Noctua empfehle ich Noiseblocker PK-2 und PL-2, je nach Größe. Genug Leistung, super Lager und auch leise regelbar.

Als 120mm Gehäuselüfter eignen sich die Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm gut.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

Moin!

Das hier ist das falsches Unterforum für sowas!
Luftkühlung hat ein eigenes bei uns.
Bitte beim nächstem mal genauer schauen. 

Thread wird verschoben!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*



<> schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das hier ist das falsches Unterforum für sowas!
> Luftkühlung hat ein eigenes bei uns.
> ...


 
Sorry habs irgendwie nicht gesehen 
Und danke für eure Antworten.


@Octocore: Also benötigt man zwei 140mm Lüfter die 120mm Löcher haben oder ? Welche Lüfter kannst du mir empfehlen ?
@FreezerX: Also mit Noisblocker habe ich einmal nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe aber auch andere gehabt, nämlich die Blacksilent XL2.


MFG


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

Hier eine Auswahl von 140igern für 120iger Befestigung.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter
z.B. alle Phantek's, Scythe Slip Stream 140 (153m3/h), Thermalright TY 140/141

Hier was für die 120iger:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter
z.B. Noiseblocker's Multiframe M12-12p/S3HS, Black Silent XLP


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

Danke schonmal  Ich hätte nur gerne gewusst welche Lüfter für Kühlkörper am besten geeignet sind ? Sollten die einen hohen Druck aufweisen ? Und ob meine oben genannten Lüfter weiter zu empfehlen sind und welche davon am besten für Kühlkörper geeigenet sind ?


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

Das kommt auf die Auslegung des Kühlers an.

Thermalright's HR-02 Macho braucht z.B. nicht die Masse an durchgequetschter Luft, wie viele Andere. 

Dieser wurde für leise, moderate Luftbewegung ausgelegt, was man beispielsweise, an den weiten Lamellenabstände erkennen kann. 

In verschiedenen Test, wird das auch deutlich, das bei recht vielen Kühllösungen ein Lüfter mit viel Luftdurchsatz erhebliche Verbesserungen, hin zu niedrigeren Temperaturen, bringt.

Nicht die leiseste Lösung, aber das kommt immer darauf an, was man z.B. selber möchte.

Einen schönen Test, der die unterschiedlichen Lüfter einschließt, genauso wie einen Test diverser Kühler, mit und ohne eigene Lüfter, findest du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-update-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...up-9-high-end-cpu-kuehler-im-pcghx-check.html


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

So da ich nach diesem Review gescheiter geworden bin werde ich mir wahrscheinlich die Alpenföhn Wingboost 140mm zulegen da sie : 

1) super aussehen
2) das sie 140mm Lüfter sind die 120mm Bohrungen haben und somit auf den Noctua passen.
3) Weil er eine super Leistung hat.

Aber ich höre mir gerne noch weitere Vorschläge an, oder einer mich von einem andreren Lüfter überzeugen kann.


----------



## shannes (1. August 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

hi woiferl!

hab auch den NH-D14 in meinem System. Find ihn klasse, jedoch die Farben der Lüfter. Argh! 
Da mein Case geschlossen ist stört mich das nicht mehr. 
Was mich allerdings ein bisschen stört ist die nicht vorhandene PWM Unterstützung der Noctua-Lüfter. An meinem Asus-Board über den CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT nicht regelbar. Bin nun auf der Single-Bestückung unterwegs und regel den Lüfter über einen Gehäuselüfteranschluss des Boards.
Nun ist alles okay (zufrieden ist aber anders), jedoch hatte ich mir das in diesem Preissegment ein bisschen anders vorgestellt. Daher  war ich auch drauf und dran die Lüfter zu tauschen, wie du! Konnte mich nicht durchringen, da es erneut eine Investition wäre, die im Moment (da alles gut läuft) keinen Vorteil bringen würde.

Lass mal hören wie du mit den Windboosts zufrieden bist. Was sind deine Erfahrungen?
Die Windboosts wären auch meine Wahl gewesen...


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (1. August 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*

ich fürchte, die wingboost werden nicht passen. der 140er von noctua ist so geschnitten, dass die klammern da problemlos dran passen (die bohrungen liegen außerhalb des runden rahmens).
der wingboost hat einen rechteckigen rahmen, der wahrscheinlich im weg ist. ich hab auf meinem nh-d14 2x 120mm lüfter drauf & merke keinen unterschied zum 120/140mm setup.


----------



## shannes (1. August 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> ich hab auf meinem nh-d14 2x 120mm lüfter drauf & merke keinen unterschied zum 120/140mm setup.


 welches Modell hast du genau verbaut?


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> ich fürchte, die wingboost werden nicht passen. der 140er von noctua ist so geschnitten, dass die klammern da problemlos dran passen (die bohrungen liegen außerhalb des runden rahmens).
> der wingboost hat einen rechteckigen rahmen, der wahrscheinlich im weg ist. ich hab auf meinem nh-d14 2x 120mm lüfter drauf & merke keinen unterschied zum 120/140mm setup.


 
Man kann die Halteklammern ja biegen


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (1. August 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*



shannes schrieb:


> welches Modell hast du genau verbaut?


 
Die Enermax Cluster


----------



## shannes (2. August 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 Lüftertausch*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> Die Enermax Cluster


 okay, grazie!


----------

